

Middle Easterners Protesting for Democracy, Middle Westerners Protesting Against - gatsby
http://swampland.blogs.time.com/2011/02/18/wisconsin-the-hemlock-revolution/

======
paradoja
Well, it could be very easily argued that (at least indirectly) the protestors
in Madison protest for more (Direct) Democracy. That most people voted one
thing at a time at the past does not necessarily mean that the ones who where
voted should continue to decide on matters now. Maybe people should decide on
things instead of choosing people to decide for them.

